
PayPal Terminates Person to Person Transfer and Venmo in Puerto Rico - roymurdock
http://www.caribbeanbusinesspr.com/news/paypal-to-stop-person-to-person-payment-service-in-puerto-rico-116675.html
======
ljk
> _The Puerto Rico Legislature amended Act 136 of 2014 through House Bill 2191
> in December, and a 2% tax on person-to-person exchanges is now levied_

Anyone more knowledgeable know why they tax it in the first place?

